# Autotrail dimmer switch



## cunny (Aug 7, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone as had problems with the dimmer switch.My cheyenne as gone through two since march this year.!!!!


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Cunny again

Yes it is a general problem a guy on here repaired one and supported the electric coil with silicone not heard whether it was successful,
as stated in your first post welcome to Auto Trail, hope you get it sorted have you had any other defects if not you are lucky.

Best regards
Broom


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

My 2002 one still operates OK. Perhaps it's a new but lower quality item?


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

*240v Dimmer*

Hi Cunny,

Broom is quite correct, the coil has a tendencey to vibrate itself whilst driving and eventually causes the wire to snap.

Please note that this doesnt affect all vans and 99.9% of these work perfectly for the lifetime of the vehicle.

If you could PM me with your details I can send a replacement that has had the coil hot melted into position, I will also need your addess details and van details, i.e. Make, Model, Build/Serial number.

Best Regards

Karl Hulse
Sargent Electrical Services Ltd.


----------



## cunny (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks for that Karl. You have e:mail 
Thanks
Cunny


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Cunny

You need to join now £10.00 well spent.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## andynkim (Apr 9, 2007)

yes I can confirm the dimmer is still working fine having fixed the coil inside with silicone.
Also 1 less rattle to worry about.


----------

